# PVDF “Superhydrophobic”/Test E Brew quest



## Sinister9912 (Jan 18, 2020)

Hello everyone, I had a two part question for everyone.

First, can someone tell me the process of removing carbolic acid from test e raws? I remember reading something about cooking it at a certain temperature for a set amount of time to get rid of it but wanted to confirm?

My next question was, does anybody know of a filter supplier who specifically sells Superhydrophobic PVDF membranes? If you don’t know what I am talking about, the difference between a regular hydrophobic PVDF and a superhydrophobic PVDF filter is the superhydrophobic have some sort of laminate/film material over the smooth side of the filter. The rough side is normal however but like I said the smooth side almost looks like it has been sprayed with hairspray and it’s also a little bit harder as well, is the best way I know how to explain it.

I appreciate the help in advance. I’ve been going crazy trying locate these filters. I found one place but they have a minimum order of 30, 50 count boxes, which I have no use for that large amount of filters.

Thank you fellas


----------

